# What sporting car for Â£5-6k?



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Once the BMW has been sold I fancy buying a cheaper car to tide me over for a while.

Requirements as follows:

Â£6k max
Not epic mileage (say 60k tops)
Somewhat sporting
Fairly Modern
Pref air con
Suitable as a daily driver

Initial thoughts are:

Fiat Coupe 20v turbo
Alfa 156 2.5 v6
Renault Clio 172
Peugeot 306 GTI-6
Golf MK3 VR6

Any others I should consider?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Once the BMW has been sold I fancy buying a cheaper car to tide me over for a while.
> 
> Requirements as follows:
> 
> ...


I not sure that you're allowed to use 'sporting' and 'mondeo' in the same sentence.....but have you considered a V6 mondy? I had one years ago as a co. car and they're pretty good (they also fit the other criteria you stated). Someone on here's got one and I know he rates it....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Got a mondy estate as the family car.

Can't have two mondeos in the house! My enthusiast friends would have a field day giggling at me.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

How about an older japanese one? mx6, or celica. Or hyundai coupe.
Admittedly I don't have a clue what sort of money they go for.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Got a mondy estate as the family car.
> 
> Can't have two mondeos in the house! My enthusiast friends would have a field day giggling at me.


And quite rightly! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Audi TT?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Thought about a Leon 20VT but they don't cost in, start at around Â£7k with sub 60k up.

Older jap coupes don't do it for me I'm afraid. Hyundai Coupe is incompatible with self respect.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Audi TT?


 :lol:

If only (want steering wheel on correct side, and no cat 'A' write offs!)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

GTV? Not sure if you can get the faster one ( 2.5l or 3.0l ?) for this money...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Thought about a Leon 20VT but they don't cost in, start at around Â£7k with sub 60k up.
> 
> Older jap coupes don't do it for me I'm afraid. Hyundai Coupe is incompatible with self respect.


Agree on the latter... not particularly "cred"...

How about a Puma? Bit whacky, but apparently a good car, and should be relatively cheap to run.

You could also consider the fast Xsara...?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> GTV? Not sure if you can get the faster one ( 2.5l or 3.0l ?) for this money...


Plenty of 2 litre cars around for this money, only one v6 on autotrader at exactly 6 grand. Good call though.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Older jap coupes don't do it for me I'm afraid. Hyundai Coupe is incompatible with self respect.


Jeez. A beggar *and* a chooser 

Can't you just park it round the corner where nobody will see you?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> How about a Puma? Bit whacky, but apparently a good car, and should be relatively cheap to run.


Like the Puma, but see previous mondeo comments - can't turn into Ford family. Before you know it I'll have a curly mullet and be wearing purple fleeces with the Ford logo on.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Older jap coupes don't do it for me I'm afraid. Hyundai Coupe is incompatible with self respect.
> ...


I wouldn't mind, but he's just been driving a 3 series bimmer and is now concerned about image... PMSL :lol:  :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pug 306 GTi6.

Or, like Tim says, if you can live with the image, the Xsara VTS - same Chassis, same engine (167bhp if my memory serves me right) and a lot cheaper.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Seat Ibiza 1.8T Cupra?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I wouldn't mind, but he's just been driving a 3 series bimmer and is now concerned about image... PMSL :lol:  :-*


Oh, piss off and paint yer calipers :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

NickP said:


> Seat Ibiza 1.8T Cupra?


ooh now, they don't quite cost in, but not far off. 150hp engine?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

156 

Remap and 200+ 
Half Leather & Digital Climate as standard too


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Talking!

Â£550 + vat at amd for +40bhp

Cheapest I can see is Â£6.5k


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Talking!
> 
> Â£550 + vat at amd for +40bhp
> 
> Cheapest I can see is Â£6.5k


So haggle


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://www.jabbasport.com/

Â£475 inc VAT with before and after RR


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> Audi TT?


Ex-Army Land Rover? Off road is sporty isn't it? :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Micra with a body kit - maybe tango themed  :twisted:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Fiat Coupe 20v turbo - cheap as chips now. 220BHP - easy 270BHP with little work - great sounding engine. Loved mine


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Fiat Coupe 20v turbo - cheap as chips now. 220BHP - easy 270BHP with little work - great sounding engine. Loved mine


Servicing and parts when it goes wrong?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nah - they are easy to sort out and work on. Apart from the exhaust manifold cracking (easy to spot) - just make sure it comes with a decent warranty


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Nissan 200SX (s14a) - 4 seats, daily driver and serious bit of fun, easily moddified and suprise some people at track days. I dont think these look too bad these days. (although not sure about the age restriction you placed).


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Had an S13 and S14 200sx - S14 is smoother and more subtle. Spent more time sideways in the S13  - S14 is a great buy.

James.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Had an S13 and S14 200sx - S14 is smoother and more subtle. Spent more time sideways in the S13  - S14 is a great buy.
> 
> James.


Didn't know you'd had a Nissan in a previous life, James...

Learn something new everyday


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yep - sold my S13 on to one of the guys in the company so its still going strong now. Given me an idea for another car


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Yep - sold my S13 on to one of the guys in the company so its still going strong now. Given me an idea for another car


My drive has 2 Nissans plus my landrover. House sitter drives a 200sx (at least I think its that) on an F plate...

Its a bit of a dog, though...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like an S13 - pop up headlamps etc ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Sounds like an S13 - pop up headlamps etc ?


Yeah that's the chap... dark blue with a musty smelling interior. I look at it and think "I really hope my Zed doesn't end up looking like that in 10 years time...!"


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Alfa GTV (about 10years old though I expect for Â£5-6K. I'll second that. They look great. Might need a pretty comprehensive warranty to go with it though (italian electrics and all).

But if it's just a sports car you need get a Pug205GTi (no AC though).

Rhod


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Had an S13 and S14 200sx - S14 is smoother and more subtle. Spent more time sideways in the S13  - S14 is a great buy.
> 
> James.


I've had both of those too and a Sunny GTiR - which I would highly recommend. Four wheel drive with same power but less weight than a 225TT. 
Nissan engines are superb!
Maybe a bit old for Carlos though?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Upping the budget a bit, it has to be a scooby!

Mega value, Â£7k buys a S or T reg with fairly high miles, but nothing too stellar. Trackable, tuneable.

Off to Bicester village this w/e - Burberry here we come! :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

And you can guarantee it's been carefully looked after


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Spend Â£500 on a shagged out Nova and another Â£5500 'chaving' it up. 










Prolly wkd innit?" :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hmm what if I up the budget to around Â£10k. What then? I want aircon, <60k and it needs to be fun on track days, so a LHD TT is out :wink:

Found a buyer for the 330d, subject to a RAC inspection she will be gone by next weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

How about an M3?










P Reg BMW M3 Evolution
Manual 6 speed, Coupe, 58,000 miles, cosmos black. M3 number plate, Adjustable Seat Lumbar Support, Adjustable Steering Column, Air-Conditioning, Alarm, Alloy Wheels, Anti-Lock Brakes, Electric Slide/Tilt Steel Sunroof, Electric Windows, FSH, HPi clear, Immobilizer, Leather Upholstery, Manual Transmission, superb example, Tracker, very rare, warranty available, Rear headrests. Always quality hand picked performance cars in stock similar cars purchased Visit www.emcperformance.co.uk for more information. Â£10,500.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Complete with roood interior! :lol:










Might be a bit long in the tooth, but good call.


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

I had a mondy st24 v6 & that thing could haul ass & it had 4 proper seats :lol: :lol: but couldn't understand why it cost Â£300 more a year to insure than the 225tt :?:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

malTTeezer said:


> I had a mondy st24 v6 & that thing could haul ass & it had 4 proper seats :lol: :lol: but couldn't understand why it cost Â£300 more a year to insure than the 225tt :?:


Very easy for the joyriders to TWOC?


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

nah had a cat 1 thatcham alarm on-didn't make any dif to my premiums,but didn't stop the cheeky [email protected] trying to nick my 18" alloys,only stopped them by having mcguards fitted.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Honda Accord Type R


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have you bought one yet then?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

nope, sale of car is just going through today/tomorrow.

I think it may take me a while to find just the car I want.

Ideally looking for a late plate classic scooby (or early bugeye) with prodrive performance pack. There are some around but they either have too high mileage, missing service history, or some other reason that puts me off.

I am watching autotrader and ebay continually.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> nope, sale of car is just going through today/tomorrow.
> 
> I think it may take me a while to find just the car I want.
> 
> ...


Burberry or Aquascutum cap on the rear parcel shelf?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Burberry or Aquascutum cap on the rear parcel shelf?


You won't be able to see the rear parcel shelf for the full width Pioneer sticker I am going to fit.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Burberry or Aquascutum cap on the rear parcel shelf?
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Jimbob_808 (Aug 14, 2004)

A slightly older car but awesome all the same - Vee Dub Corrado, VR6 - a modern classic, but not sure if there are many around with sub 60k :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Agreed to buy a classic PPP scooby (240bhp) , subject to inspection.

Will post pics for you to lust over (arf) if/when I take delivery.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

Probably a bit too late - A honda civic VTi or a Honda civic Jordan 99-2000 plate (bright yellow)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Bal said:


> Probably a bit too late - A honda civic VTi or a Honda civic Jordan 99-2000 plate (bright yellow)


Yup, mentally I have already made the leap into Subaru ownership, you hairdresser.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Yup, mentally I have already made the leap into Subaru ownership, you hairdresser.


Evidently :lol: 
Does this mean you'll soon take to wearing jeans way below your waist and a knitted hat even in the height of summer :roll: 
:wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

What waist? [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## dazzygtv (Aug 30, 2004)

Carlos said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > GTV? Not sure if you can get the faster one ( 2.5l or 3.0l ?) for this money...
> ...


If you can find one and you don't mind LHD a GTV V6 TB (2.0 V6 turbo) is worth a look. 8)


----------

